
Systems Benchmarking Crimes (2010) - luu
https://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~gernot/benchmarking-crimes.html
======
presiozo
From the article: “Encourage everyone in the world with access to the internet
to report whether they can or cannot smell. Make it easy for them to do so.
Find widely admired people with big social-media followings to make short
videos on the subject — at the bottom of which there’d be a simple button that
allows anyone watching to report their sense of smell. Go viral with the
virus. Before long you’d have a pile of data that smart analysts could use to
map it, and evaluate its risks. The results might not be perfect, but they
were far better than what we have now in any rich country and far better than
what they might ever have in countries with fewer resources.”

Please get checked if you feel you're losing your sense of smell.

~~~
jlgaddis
Wrong thread?

~~~
1MachineElf
Probably meant to comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22767035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22767035)

